# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 regulators: "all-in-one" versus components?



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Looking at the new setup Robert posted. Any insight as to which is "better," the all-in-one or separate components? I'll be purchasing soon....

Thanks!


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Looking at the new setup Robert posted. Any insight as to which is "better," the all-in-one or separate components? I'll be purchasing soon....

Thanks!


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I bought one this week. I'll be happy to report back once I get it into service--anyone else using one or something similar?

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I just trust Aqua medic. It has a good needle valve that does not drift and holds steady. The solenoid is very good quality. JBJ may be just as good, but I havnt used it, and it hasn't been around that long. Although all the componants on the JBJ are removeable, to me its a pain to have to deattach and reattach, making sure you have a good tight seal. With the Aqua medic, the solenoid attaches inline as well as the bubble counter.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I prefer components. I run three aquariums off of one tank. Just a manifold and three needle valves.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I've got 2 systems. One built from scratch using a dual gauge regulator from Kegworks and a Clippard needle valve. The other is using an Aqua Media regulator with built in needle valve.

The Aqua Medic setup wins hands down. I've had absolutely no issues with it. The other system has been a royal pain starting with getting all the plumbing parts together to make it work to an inconsistent bubble rate problem I haven't figured out yet.

If I had to do it over again I'd go with the Aqua Medic regulator on the second system also.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I've been using "separate components" for several years. My components are "better", because they are the best available, and they are configured for system redundancy and graceful degradation. On the other hand, just my needle valves cost more than Robert's whole setup. But I'm satisfied, knowing that nothing can go wrong, and I don't worry about regulator dumps.

Doomer, I guess you should get another needle valve. The Clippards are pretty inexpensive, so you can afford to try another.

[This message was edited by gsmollin on Sat July 05 2003 at 06:49 PM.]


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

The one I'm using now is the second one. I'm pretty sure it's not the needle valve. At least I hope I didn't get 2 bad ones.

You must have a metering valve. What kind is it. ?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I am using seperate components from Tunze and AquaMedic, and I have to admit that my whole system cost me about $315 CDN making it more expensive then some DIY systems, but MAN do I love it. Never have an issue. I refill the tank, set the needle valve, and don't look at it untill it is empty again.

Tunze Pressure Reducing Valve /built in needle valve (This is the regularor and needle valve) running through a Tunze High pressure C02 non-return valve. Then into a DIY bubble counter and reactor (soon to be Aquamedic bubble counter and Reactor 1000). Right now the reactor is plumbed through the canister filter, but soon to be plumbed independantly w/ an Eheim 1250 in a sump. The pump is ordered!


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

mckee... like every question, you're gonna get an answer of "it depends." all-in-one is easier to work with, but the quality might not be as high. it's like buying a comqrap computer or building your own... less to deal with if you buy the comqrap... but it gets the job done just fine... maybe comqrap is a bad example, they blow chunks... a dell. there we go, a dell vs a custom built computer. the dell will do what you want fine. the custom system will probably last longer and has a bit more performance... but you might be setting it up and trouble shooting it forever. just your preference. i custom build my computers because everything off the shelf is garbage IMO, BUT i bought the all-in-one regulator package because i'm lazy.







it's a matter of preferences and expectations.

JP


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Doomer:
> The one I'm using now is the second one. I'm pretty sure it's not the needle valve. At least I hope I didn't get 2 bad ones.
> ...


Actually, I have two. They are Swagelok (aka Nupro) S series, connected in tandem. The tandem connection is for redundancy of metering valves, and it allows me to increase the regulator pressure to 37 psi, which allows graceful degradation of the flowrate if there is a regulator failure, where the outlet pressure jumps to 60 psi before the relief valve opens.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by jpmtotoro:
> mckee... like every question, you're gonna get an answer of "it depends."
> JP


That's part of the fun of questions like these! By the way, I have a Dell laptop that works as my main computer, and a home-made unit for everything else running in the back room. Half the fun of having something is being able to tinker with it.









------------------------
Our diary: http://www.deardiary.net/cgi-bin/viewer.cgi?diary=27982&view=welcome&comments=on


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i have a bunch of custom builts all over the place. since i'm smarter than the tech support departments for every large PC manufacturer, it makes no sense to rely on them for supprt anyway SO...







although laptops... i had an IBM thinkpad, then i had an dell inspiron 8200... got rid of that... somebody gave me a broken sony vaio pcg-fx340... i might see if i can get it running. not a great machine, but it's portable and it was free







good to hear you understand the pros and cons of doing the whole thing yourself vs just getting something pre-done that works decently. neither way is wrong... but you should be able to pick which method matches your personality a bit better. let us know how the whole thing works out for you. and after you get it set up, let us know how many fish you killed on the first day by pumping too much co2 in









JP


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Who has any experiences with the all-in-one regulator and what are they? I'm considering going pressurized and am not sure which to go with all in one or components, I'm sort of leaning towards the all-in-one because it seems cheaper, but if it is not going to work as well, I'll go components and just skip the solenoid to keep my costs down. I'm not worried about running the co2 constantly, but I just figure that with a solenoid the co2 would just last that much longer. Thanks.

George


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i'll be able to give you an answer in about a week... and so will one other guy here. i destroyed my second gauge the first day (user error) but the thing seemed to work great other than that (all-in-one). made by milwaukee... i'm getting a replacement very soon hopefully, then i'll tell you how it works

JP


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I ordered the JBJ All-in-One today. I'll have a report on it by the end of next week.

Bob


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Jpmtotoro, I am going to be setting up my first system soon, would you mind sharing what happened so that I may learn from what you did?


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by jpmtotoro:
> i destroyed my second gauge the first day (user error)JP


Indeed, how did it happen?

------------------------
Our diary: http://www.deardiary.net/cgi-bin/viewer.cgi?diary=27982&view=welcome&comments=on


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

My JBJ arrived today, but I'm at least a week away from getting it set up.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

mckee:

i didn't RTFM







i don't ever use gas... so "righty tighty" doesn't work... i turned the regulator valve all the way to the right, but this OPENS it up all the way. so when i opened the gas up, it put all 800PSI through the second gauge which was only rated for 30psi or so. it spun all the way around and stopped there







oops. so.. don't do that. there are instructions that come with it... just read them







if there aren't instructions, then please email me and i'll walk you through it so you don't have to feel dumb like me.

lucille:

feel free to drop me an email or IM me (info in my profile) if you email me, use a good subject line or i will just delete it as spam







i'd be happy to walk you through everything i did WRONG so you don't have to do the same









JP


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well maybe I can help make your desicion...

I am dropping Aqua medic regulators because they have re-designed the regulator. The housing around the gauges is now ABS plastic. The needle valve is now different...it has more tension to it and is a big fat knob with no protective cover like the previous model. I don't have one running so I do not know how it compares.

But worst of all, they are packing the new model in the same box as the old with the directions for the old one. It is very hoaky. They never bothered to tell me this, in fact their American office wasn't even aware of the change. Germany made the change and didn't even tell their American office! Even Big Als knew of the change before Aqua Medic USA did! I only found out about it from someone on Aquaria central.

So I am sending back all my Aqua medic regulators that I just recieved, and will only carry the JBJ at the present time. I am really disappointed in them. I really liked their regulator a lot. And this new one may work just fine, but they way they are doing it looks hoaky and unprofessional.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

OK, so when you send me the prize it better not be the aquamedic









There are two complete systems out there that I have seen. The JBJ and the Milwaukee. Both look really good for what they include and appear to be an excellent value. They use different regulators and solenoids, but the same bubble counter. Not sure about the needle valves.

The supply and demand in this hobby has dropped the prices on all of these items in the last year as people are finding less expensive routes that may be just as good as the high end stuff. You can get a complete package for less than the cost of the old regulators.

Unless you need the abolute cheapest thing in existence, the best ever made, or don't think you'll ever need a solenoid, I would go with one of the packages.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

